# Survey on fishing at Red Fleet Reservoir



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Last week, we posted a survey about Red Fleet Reservoir that will remain online for another week or so. If you like to fish at Red Fleet, please take the survey and let us know what you think: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/redfleetreservoir


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

If anyone is interested, we just posted the results of the Red Fleet Reservoir survey. Our regional fisheries manager, Trina Hedrick, asked me to share her thoughts about the survey:

Many thanks to all of the Red Fleet anglers who responded to our survey. We had 329 people respond.

A few things really stood out to us as we went through the responses. First of all, we haven't done a good job of educating the public about the impacts of predatory fish on our native fish populations in the Green River.

Second, we clearly did not get the survey out to all Red Fleet anglers. Our creel surveys in 2011-2012 showed many more rainbow trout anglers than other anglers. (And while the clientele is likely to have changed in the last few years, it's not likely to have changed that completely.) However, it is clear that the people who responded to this survey prefer walleye and largemouth bass.

We also had more than 60 individuals state that they would like to help develop the Red Fleet management plan. While we can't have that many people help develop the plan, we look forward to identifying groups and representatives for those groups as we move ahead. I'm very happy that people care so much about this issue.


----------

